# audax ht17 aerogel review



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ok i bought these mids off of ge0 for $50 shipped. to me that's considered basically giving them away. they're a true 6.5" mid and in my install will actually fit in the space provided without having to shoehorn the driver. i'm going to proceed to my normal KISS review since none of us like a longwinded post that can be accomplished with just a fraction of the words.

build quality is decent. not feeling the plastic flange or only 4 mounting holes. gonna have to break out the silicone to get it to sinch up to the panel better and also decouple it for reasons i'll go into later. other than that, everything is solid as it should be.

first impressions revealed VERY forward midbass that isn't shy about letting you know it's there. i can't believe i forgot to decouple them from the panel. they buzz like crazy at high volumes. it's a little bit too forward at times but it's better to have too much than not enough. the midrange is damped just enough to keep it from being shouty but not so much it sounds dull. i had to boost at 800 and 2khz iirc. after a short session with my reference disc (the rippingtons-weekend in monaco) i got all the minor naunces out of the sound which were tolerable before i took the time to address them. overall, i couldn't have done any better for $50 shipped and honestly feel they and their aerogel brothers and sisters might be overlooked. these mids are easy to listen to and work with. they don't make any sacrifices or gains in the wrong places except for the midbass at times 

processing is with my alpine 9833. they are crossed between 80hz and 3200hz with 24db slopes on both ends. they seem to keep their composure all the way up to the higher than normal crossover point. no breaking up or obvious beaming. i'm sure it's there but not enough to notice. they're getting 126rms each right now and will soon get double that for headroom reasons. they're a great match for the morel mdt29's they're mated with. i'd do a review on the tweets but we all know what morel large format tweets sound like...buttery smooth with a touch of darkness 

well, this turned longwinded but didn't want to leave out any details about these mids i got for practically nothing


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice review.

I've always wanted to try some Aerogels for some home speakers since PArts Express carried Focal.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I just noticed your review. Glad you have had some degree of success with them. Your accessment is very close to what I had to say. I couldn't tell you the corrections I had to make for them in my vehicle though. That was a few years ago and they were only installed for a few days at the most... Before coming to DIYMA I was under the impression that name brand/reputation from a TRUE car audio company meant everything for in car playback and that my a/d/s/ drivers surely could beat the lowly Audax drivers. maybe I should have given them more of a chance.

Nevertheless, they really would not work out in my latest vehicle anyway (as it stands). My stock factory head and amp I grab signal from boost the bejeezus out of the mid range. I'm affriad the Audax's would have screamed my head off. I needed a more laid back or mellow driver to start with. 

Ge0


----------

